# Confidence in Congress: Lowest Ever for Any U.S. Institution



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Although confidence in police has dropped slightly since 2004, it is ranked 3rd in the poll.

*Just 12% of Americans express confidence in Congress*

by Jeffrey M. Jones

PRINCETON, NJ -- Gallup's annual update on confidence in institutions finds just 12% of Americans expressing confidence in Congress, the lowest of the 16 institutions tested this year, and the worst rating Gallup has measured for any institution in the 35-year history of this question.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/108142/Confidence-Congress-Lowest-Ever-Any-US-Institution.aspx

*Poll: Americans Give Democratic Congress All-Time Low Rating*

Thursday, June 21, 2007









*WASHINGTON - Democrats pledged to take Congress in a new direction when it won control in November 2006, but less than six months after taking the reins, Americans aren't pleased with the results, giving lawmakers an all-time low public confidence rating.*

In a Gallup poll released Thursday, only 14 percent of Americans have a "great deal" or "quite a lot" of confidence in Congress, a Gallup poll reports.

The poll shows an all-time lowest confidence rating and one of the lowest ratings for any institution in 30 years. The lowest confidence rating for Congress was 18 percent during 1991 to 1994. In 1994, the House switched from a Democratic to Republican majority after 40 years of one-party rule.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,285572,00.html


----------

